# Nachrüstung Not-Halt Schalter



## bludie (21 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
an einer unserer konventionellen Drehbänken (ca. 25 Jahre alt) ist unsere Sicherheitsfachkraft zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass diese mit einem Not Aus Schalter nachgerüstet werden soll.
Ich würde das so interpretieren: 
Keine wesendliche Veränderung, da die Sicherheit erhöht wird, d.h. keine neue CE Prozedur.
Welche Sicherheitskategorie ist denn dann bei so einem Fall anzuwenden, damit die ich die Architektur der Abschaltung vornehmen kann. Muss bei Sicherheitserhöhung trotzdem der Risikograph nach EN 13849 zur Ermittlung des Performancelevels herangezogen werden oder würde in so einem Fall eine Abschaltung nach Kat. B oder 1 reichen?


----------



## Safety (21 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
 der Betreiber ist verpflichtet grundsätzlich nur sichere Arbeitsmittel zur Verfügung zustellen. Ob man jetzt bei einer Nachrüstung die alten UVV einhalten muss oder den Stand der Technik von heute ist immer wieder ein Streit Thema. Egal wie man es sieht wenn man soweit vertretbar den Stand der Technik anwendet, macht man nichts falsch!


----------



## bludie (22 Oktober 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Betreiber ist verpflichtet grundsätzlich nur sichere Arbeitsmittel zur Verfügung zustellen. Ob man jetzt bei einer Nachrüstung die alten UVV einhalten muss oder den Stand der Technik von heute ist immer wieder ein Streit Thema. Egal wie man es sieht wenn man soweit vertretbar den Stand der Technik anwendet, macht man nichts falsch!



Danke Safety,
wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann ist das ganze also so  schwammig, das vermutlich im Schadensfall mir je nach Auslegung ein  Strick um den Hals gelegt werden kann. Der Satz: 





> soweit vertretbar den Stand der Technik anwendet


kann ja auch nur relativ ausgeführt werden. Ich hatte mir auf meine Frage eigentl. eine klarere Beantwortung gewünscht, da dieser Fall, so denke ich, in der Praxis doch sehr oft vorkommen kann.
Gibt es denn keine Normen, TRBS, ... die so etwas beschreiben?
In meinem Fall würde das ja bedeuten:
Istzustand: Keine Not-Haltfunktion vorhanden
Sollzustand: Not-Haltfunktion nachrüsten,
d.h. Stand der Technik, wenn soweit vertretbar anwenden.
Nehmen wir mal an, ich erhöhe dadurch die Sicherheit ohne eine neue Gefährdung zu schaffen, so wäre es für mich eigentlich vertretbar eine Abschaltg. nach Kat.1 vorzunehmen. Beim Neubau der Anlage würde ich bei der Risikoeiinschätzung sicherlich bei PLd oder PLe landen.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur versuchen mich relativ rechtssicher zu bewegen ohne jetzt mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schiessen, allerdings na ja

Nach Btrsichv.:


> 2.3     Kraftbetriebene Arbeitsmittel müssen mit einer Befehlseinrichtung zum sicheren
> Stillsetzen des gesamten Arbeitsmittels ausgerüstet sein.
> Jeder Arbeitsplatz muss mit Befehlseinrichtungen ausgerüstet sein, mit
> denen sich entsprechend der Gefahrenlage das gesamte Arbeitsmittel oder nur
> ...



sehe ich es so, das nur eine sichere Stillsetzung zu erfolgen hat, eine Auslegung der Steuerungskategorie kann ich hier nicht erkennen.
Bin ich da mit meinen Gedankengängen auf dem Holzweg oder kann ich es so betrachten?
Wie würdet ihr das sehen?
Wäre dankbar für ein Feedback von anderer Stelle.


----------



## Tommi (5 Dezember 2010)

*Sicherheitsfachkraft*

Hallo,

laß Deine Sicherheitsfachkraft nicht so schnell aus der Verantwortung.
Der oder die kann doch mal bei der BG nachfragen. Dann kommen die ins
Schwitzen.
Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Meinung von SAFETY an.

Tommi


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Dezember 2010)

Ich denke die Norm nötigt den Anwender ganz bewusst nicht dazu, eine neue CE-Erklärung mit allem Zipp und Zapp durchzuführen, wenn Altmaschinen "sicherer" gemacht werden sollen.
Trotzdem sollte das Ziel der "sicheren Maschine" erreicht werden.
Wenn man dann nur die "kleine Lösung" wählt, um Kosten/Aufwand zu sparen, hat man im Prinzip nicht viel erreicht.
Der Bediener der Maschine kennt weder Norm noch die Technik dahinter, muss sich aber darauf verlassen können, dass sein "roter Knopf" im Notfall zur Stillsetzung führt. Bei "überschaubaren" Folgen kann man wohl auch noch ruhig schlafen, wenn der dann mal ausfällt, weil der Fehler nicht erkannt wurde. (PL b)
Bei einer Drehbank sehe ich so ein großes Gefährdungspotential von schweren Verletzungen, dass ich gemäß dem Risikographen ein Erreichen des PL d anstreben würde.
Schließlich habe ich mit meinem technischen Wissen die Verantwortung für denjenigen, der mit der Maschien arbeitet und es nicht besser wissen kann.

Die Frage sollte also nicht lauten: "Was muss ich tun, damit es reicht um nicht anklagbar zu sein?" sondern "Was muss ich tun, um die Sicherheit des Menschen zu gewährleisten"

Soweit meine Meinung.


----------

